# Finnex 24/7 Planted CC Remote Issues



## shaolinabbot01 (Jan 12, 2019)

Currently in the middle of my tank build; Which I'll start a separate thread once we get the hardware issues resolved. If anyone has experience with troubleshooting the remote for the Finnex 24/7 Planted CC let me know. 

Current Issue (see video):
- Stuck on Control 24/7 Mode w/ Blue Light blinking
- Light does not change settings
- No buttons work

What I've tried to do to rectify:
- Resetting and holding the CC Demo Button
- Pressing Control 24/7 button several times
- Press Control 24/7 button + Time of Day + Control 24/7 button
- Press Manual 24/7 button several times
- Press all buttons several times
- Different angles/distances from the remote to IR
- Battery Change in remote

I've no response from any of the buttons... I think I am going to return this on Monday. Any help or advise would be appreciated. The video below shows the issues *with some language* along with the tank preview.






Thanks!
ShaolinAbbot01

Update 01/12:

Further testing.. I checked the IR on the remote to see if I could view it on the camera of my Samsung Edge 7.. nothing. 
Starting to believe it is a faulty remote. We'll see..

Update 01/14:

Vendor saltwateraquariums.com on Amazon has requested that I contact Finnex. If not resolved they will exchange the fixture. I will update what ends up happening


----------



## iWoodsman (Jan 10, 2018)

My CC was out of warranty, but Finnex sold me a new remote for ten or fifteen dollars shipped. Did you jiggle the battery caddy in the remote first? It’s super finicky.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds like a faulty remote but have you unplugged, waited a minute, and plugged the fixture back in? May reset something on the blinking light side of the equation... Not sure, just spit ballin' 

I have this fixture too and it's good to know that new remotes are inexpensive if the time comes. Thanks for the info @iWoodsman


----------



## Deeann (Jan 25, 2021)

Did you get this figured out. Mine is doing something similar - JUST started today (on day 182 of the 180 day warranty). Thank you


----------

